# Need image file for TiVo Series 3 HD



## nyjack (Mar 9, 2013)

The hard drive on my old TiVo Series 3 HD has failed completely. It was running for years with a 1TB hard drive which no longer works at all. I have purchased a new 1TB hard drive but don't have the image for this drive to be able to use it I'm my old, formally reliable, TiVo (btw, it has lifetime service). 

I also have a TiVo Roamio which will format a blank drive with no additional software needed but this format won't work in the old series 3.

I cannot get anything from the old drive. Can anyone help me out with this? I have both a Windows 7 laptop as well an iMac to use for setting up the TiVo drive. Thanks to all for your help.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

PM sent.

Scott


----------



## tivoyahoo (Sep 4, 2003)

some good info in this thread to help:
Successful Series 3 HD upgrade
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=539285


----------



## fffoolio (Mar 3, 2010)

Don't mean to hijack this thread but I'm in the same situation as the OP. My upgraded HD in my Series 3 HD (with lifetime service) just died leaving me with no drive or image to use to set up a new drive.

HerronScott, if you would be so kind to provide me with any help with an image I could use too, I would greatly appreciate it.

Believe it or not, I've been lurking on this forum for at least 6 years but didn't have enough posts to send you a PM directly. Thanks again!


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

fffoolio said:


> Don't mean to hijack this thread but I'm in the same situation as the OP. My upgraded HD in my Series 3 HD (with lifetime service) just died leaving me with no drive or image to use to set up a new drive.


Check here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=388695&page=37


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

fffoolio said:


> Don't mean to hijack this thread but I'm in the same situation as the OP. My upgraded HD in my Series 3 HD (with lifetime service) just died leaving me with no drive or image to use to set up a new drive.
> 
> HerronScott, if you would be so kind to provide me with any help with an image I could use too, I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Believe it or not, I've been lurking on this forum for at least 6 years but didn't have enough posts to send you a PM directly. Thanks again!


If, and only if, you have a TCD652160---

Use this image if you're going to be using the MFS Live cd v1.4

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/652m.bak

Use this image if you're going to be using WinMFS

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/652m.tbk

In either case, if you're going to be using a larger drive than the original 160GB one, do the image restoration without expanding into the extra space.

For MFS Live, that means do not use the

-x

option on the command line.

For WinMFS, that means when if finishes and says you have extra room and asks if you want to expand, you tell it NO.

Then, whichever one you used, you check the drive to which you just wrote the image with

mfsinfo

and make sure everything looks okay.

Then you expand as a separate process with

mfsadd

Sometimes doing the expansion as part of the restoration of an image (or copying from a smaller drive to a larger one) won't go right, and the best you can hope for is realizing right away that's what happened and having to do it all again.

Doing it separately avoids the chance of that happening.

If you have some other model TiVo, like a TCD648250B, or a TCD658000, let me know here, and I'll post the link to the right image for it.


----------



## fffoolio (Mar 3, 2010)

HerronScott, tivoyahoo, Teeps, and unitron - thanks you all very much for your help! Greatly appreciated. 

It is a TCD652160 and last night I finally got around to setting up a replacement drive using the image provided. 

Again, sorry for hijacking this thread but just a couple quick questions or if this is better suited for a new topic, just let me know.

I receive the hardware problem, error #51 message after it boots and I'm doing the Clear and Delete Everything right now which should resolve that, correct?

Second and a little more concerning, when I plug the Tivo in it does absolutely nothing for about 2 minutes. No lights, no fan, nothing - seems completely dead. But if I'm patient and wait, then after a couple of minutes the fan kicks on an everything starts up fine. I don't remember that every happening before but granted I almost never unplugged or turned it off. Should I be concerned about the power supply?

Thanks again.

Justin


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

fffoolio said:


> HerronScott, tivoyahoo, Teeps, and unitron - thanks you all very much for your help! Greatly appreciated.
> 
> It is a TCD652160 and last night I finally got around to setting up a replacement drive using the image provided.
> 
> ...


As for possible power supply problems, you should definitely acquaint yourself with the "capacitor plague" problem.

https://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=473394

Error 51 means you put a hard drive with an image from a TiVo with one TiVo Service Number into a different TiVo of the same model which has its own different TSN.

The TSN is encoded into a chip on the motherboard.

It's also recorded on the hard drive, and when the TiVo boots up it checks to make sure they match, and if they don't it forces you into a "Clear & Delete Everything", during which it changes the TSN on the drive to the same as the one on the motherboard.

I think if you get an image someone made after doing a C&DE, so that it starts you off in Guided Setup, it'll take care of the TSN mismatch as part of that, but I might be wrong.


----------



## fffoolio (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks. C&DE cleared up the hardware error 51.

And I'll check out the thread you pointed me to on the PSU capacitor problems.


----------



## Godmode (Sep 11, 2016)

Edit NM found it in a search.


----------



## fluffie (Feb 28, 2002)

I did Clear and Delete Everything to take care of the Error 51. I was finally at a state where I could watch Live TV but not record (before doing the Clear and Delete Everything).

Now (after C&DE) I appear to be stuck on "Almost there. Just a few minutes more..."

What's a girl to do?


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

fluffie said:


> I did Clear and Delete Everything to take care of the Error 51. I was finally at a state where I could watch Live TV but not record (before doing the Clear and Delete Everything).
> 
> Now (after C&DE) I appear to be stuck on "Almost there. Just a few minutes more..."
> 
> What's a girl to do?


It will take hours for the clear, can't remember if that's the screen you see or not.


----------



## fluffie (Feb 28, 2002)

thanks, I got past the screen where it says it is doing the clear and delete which will take "at least an hour". This is now after restarting after the clear and delete finished.


----------



## SVTarHeel (Sep 22, 2014)

I was given a series 3 unit and, when I checked the TSN with TiVo, I found that it has lifetime. With the current issues surrounding the latest upgrade, the Rovi data, etc., what would be the recommended refurbishment course? I could do a C&DE and just let the upgrades run their course. Or is there an image yet that includes the latest version?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

I would do the C&DE and let it upgrade itself. Is this an S3 OLED or HD?

I was going to capture at least an HD image (and possibly an S3 OLED one) at some point but since 11.0n.J1 has been seen, I figured I would wait and see if that's rolling out to everyone.

Scott


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

HerronScott said:


> I
> 
> I was going to capture at least an HD image (and possibly an S3 OLED one) at some point but since 11.0n.J1 has been seen, I figured I would wait and see if that's rolling out to everyone.
> 
> Scott


What are I and J do they have to do with MPEG4?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

I think I was skipped as I've only heard of the current 11.0n.H1 that most of us have now and 11.0n.J1 that appeared to be in beta although at least 1 person received it that was not having any issues or a part of any beta. For HD models H1 and J1 also include the ability to record MPEG4 cable channels which was introduced with version 11.0n.B1. This isn't available on the original S3 OLED even with the new software.

Scott


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

SVTarHeel said:


> I was given a series 3 unit and, when I checked the TSN with TiVo, I found that it has lifetime. With the current issues surrounding the latest upgrade, the Rovi data, etc., what would be the recommended refurbishment course? I could do a C&DE and just let the upgrades run their course. Or is there an image yet that includes the latest version?


Is it a 648, a 652, or a 658?


----------



## SVTarHeel (Sep 22, 2014)

unitron said:


> is it a 648, a 652, or a 658?


658


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

SVTarHeel said:


> 658


Looks like I won't be any use to you, then.

I have an older 658 image (like maybe k or m) but no currently working 658, so I'm not anticipating having an updated image for one anytime soon.


----------



## ed08724 (Aug 29, 2006)

anyone have a link to a TCD652160 image? All the previous links are dead. I have one with a lifetime subscription and bad hard drive and want to replace the HD so I can sell it on ebay. Thanks


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

ed08724 said:


> anyone have a link to a TCD652160 image? All the previous links are dead. I have one with a lifetime subscription and bad hard drive and want to replace the HD so I can sell it on ebay. Thanks


Sent from another thread.


----------



## Miltos Matt (May 15, 2017)

Could you share the link to me too ?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Miltos Matt said:


> Could you share the link to me too ?


Please confirm what model before I can give out the proper link.


----------



## Miltos Matt (May 15, 2017)

Yes, my fault. Model is TCD663000. Australian Tivo - HD 1TB. 
I need something to start the hard drive and then i can download the most recent version using kick starter or tivo menu. 
At the moment i only have a fresh formated disk that passes the SMART test. Nothing more than that.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Miltos Matt said:


> Yes, my fault. Model is TCD663000. Australian Tivo - HD 1TB.
> I need something to start the hard drive and then i can download the most recent version using kick starter or tivo menu.
> At the moment i only have a fresh formated disk that passes the SMART test. Nothing more than that.


Can't help you. As I said before (in another thread), image for this model does not exist currently and Series 3/2 can only use image of the exact same model.


----------



## Miltos Matt (May 15, 2017)

So the only thing i can do is find the same model, back up its drive and upload it to mine. 
As i am not very familiar with these stuff... What the LDA Boot does ? Prepares the disk to be bootable ? And after that, why kickstart 56 doesn't work ?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Tivo does not use the same format as your typical computer. 
You do not even need to format a hard drive to put an image on it. Format basically just prepares the drive for the specific system to use.

What you can try is to copy a known good running image from the same model using MFSTools 3.2. WinMFS 9.3f may work, but its for Windows.


----------



## Miltos Matt (May 15, 2017)

Thanks for your time. Have a link for winMFS 9.3f ?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

winmfs.exe


----------



## Miltos Matt (May 15, 2017)

Thank you !! I will try and track an image from Australian Community and maybe i will be able to share it for other users might need that.


----------



## Miltos Matt (May 15, 2017)

Quick question. How big that image file should be? And what format ? .tdk ? i think i found some files, but not quite sure what i am looking for.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

WinMFS files are .TBK. Size varies with models and if any shows, but it starts around 200megs.


----------



## Miltos Matt (May 15, 2017)

Really helpful !! Good on ya  Thanks !


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

I've got an TCD652160. Can I get an image file? Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Bryanmc said:


> I've got an TCD652160. Can I get an image file? Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Thanks!

I'm a Mac guy, but have a PC in the house (my son's). Are these instructions still good to follow:

Need image file for TiVo Series 3 HD


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Images I have are for WinMFS only, so its a Windows program.
Other programs available here, MFStools 3.2 is a cd bootable linux type.
MFSR, DVRBars are Windows based.


----------



## Ladd Morse (Feb 21, 2002)

I have a starting-to-freeze-up TiVo HD XL model 658-0101-8068-2DC1 and I *may* need an image for it. 

It's probably been a decade since I have replaced and upgraded a drive on an older TiVo (back in the Hinsdale era) and barely recall the process. I have purchased a WD20EFRX 2TB drive and it will be arriving soon. I have a 2009 Mac Pro with internal SATA connectors, so I can connect the old drive and the new drive there. I have downloaded the file "mfstools2.iso" which I will burn to CD to boot the Mac into Linux. Am I correct that this will copy all the info and programs off the old drive and install it on the new drive (taking forever to do so)? If it won't copy all the old programs (or we choose not to), will it at least copy the needed TiVo information off the drive and install it on the new drive? I'm pretty sure the old drive is *not* 2TB in size, so I'll probably need to do an "expansion" process so as to utilize all the space on the new 2TB drive.

If the old drive won't co-operate, I'll need the image for this machine so as to prepare the new drive.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Ladd Morse said:


> I have a starting-to-freeze-up TiVo HD XL model 658-0101-8068-2DC1 and I *may* need an image for it.
> 
> It's probably been a decade since I have replaced and upgraded a drive on an older TiVo (back in the Hinsdale era) and barely recall the process. I have purchased a WD20EFRX 2TB drive and it will be arriving soon. I have a 2009 Mac Pro with internal SATA connectors, so I can connect the old drive and the new drive there. I have downloaded the file "mfstools2.iso" which I will burn to CD to boot the Mac into Linux. Am I correct that this will copy all the info and programs off the old drive and install it on the new drive (taking forever to do so)? If it won't copy all the old programs (or we choose not to), will it at least copy the needed TiVo information off the drive and install it on the new drive? I'm pretty sure the old drive is *not* 2TB in size, so I'll probably need to do an "expansion" process so as to utilize all the space on the new 2TB drive.
> 
> If the old drive won't co-operate, I'll need the image for this machine so as to prepare the new drive.


Download the .iso of the Ultimate Boot CD and burn yourself a CD "as an image" of it, and use the Western Digital "Lifeguard" program on in to run the long test on that EFRX before putting it into service (something one should do on any drive which is new to them)


----------



## Mike Richardson (Sep 24, 2012)

removed


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Mike Richardson said:


> I need a TCD652160 image. It has to be the one that's compatible with Comcast Houston, or upgradable to that version. They had to send out a special update to the last update, so that Comcast Houston (and a few other markets) got the HD channels.
> 
> The old 250 GB drive I put in there is finally dying. Lasted a damn long time for a hard drive that came out of a well-used workstation.
> 
> I have to buy a drive this time. Do bigger drives make it slower? Does a 7200 rpm drive make it faster? I don't really care about the noise and never understood why some people got so crazy over faint barely audible clicks.


There is no special image, its all the same image.

No, 7200 RPM drives do not work better, it will consume more power and produce more heat than the Tivo can take care of. The power supply could not supply the power sufficient to run a 7200.

Recommended drives is WD Red drives, (not pro, 7200 RPM). WD10EFRX (1TB,) or WD20EFRX (2TB) is about the max it can use.

Unfortunately, the image I have is on an old software which it seems Tivo is not going to update to 11.0n.K1 so I no longer will provide the images until I have an updated version.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Sep 24, 2012)

removed


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

All images are the same, no special images exist. The only difference is the Tivo software version.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Mike Richardson said:


> I need a TCD652160 image


PM sent. Note that you will have to get Comcast to repair your CableCARD.

I'd probably try copying your existing drive with ddrescue and see if it works. YOu shouldn't need to repair your CableCARD then.

Scott


----------



## Mike Richardson (Sep 24, 2012)

removed


----------



## Mike Richardson (Sep 24, 2012)

removed


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Mike Richardson said:


> Got the drive loaded into the computer now. Should I try ddrescue on the whole drive, or just the Linux partitions, or what?
> 
> I see all the various partitions (booted into OS X): ext2, swap, MFS, etc.
> 
> ...


You need to copy the entire drive (duplicate). For TiVo's I've only used the normal tools (WinMFS, DvrBARS, MFS Tools). I did use ddrescue once to help my brother recover a Windows hard drive though.

If you aren't hearing a fan that sounds like a power supply issue versus a hard drive issue. After the copy and test, you might run the manufacturers test against the old drive to see if it finds any issues.

Scott


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Mike Richardson said:


> If you go to the specs tab, it even has a model number. ST2000VM003 That's the model number I Googled to get info about the drive.
> 
> What I actually GOT is a 2 TB Hitachi drive, 7200 rpm. Hitachi, formerly IBM, infamously known for the IBM Deathstar drive.
> 
> Should I raise hell at Micro Center? I e-mailed them, we'll see if they reply. TiVo is gonna sit and rot anyway until I replace that capacitor.


If it lists the part number on the website and you didn't get that part number, I'd definitely want a replacement. I've always stuck to the WD AV and AV-GP drives since that's what TiVo used and certainly not 7200rpm since it's not needed and generally will consume more power and generate more heat.

Scott


----------



## Mike Richardson (Sep 24, 2012)

removed


----------



## rviscuso (Sep 17, 2017)

New to the forum. I have a TDC652160 and the hard drive failed; not able to resurrect. I have a new drive ready to install but need an image. Can someone provide it? Thanks.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

rviscuso said:


> New to the forum. I have a TDC652160 and the hard drive failed; not able to resurrect. I have a new drive ready to install but need an image. Can someone provide it? Thanks.


PM ggieseke he can hook you up.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

rviscuso said:


> New to the forum. I have a TDC652160 and the hard drive failed; not able to resurrect. I have a new drive ready to install but need an image. Can someone provide it? Thanks.


PM sent.

Scott


----------



## SMWinnie (Aug 17, 2002)

Also looking to resurrect a TCD652160, specifically to use for OTA. System stuck on "Welcome..Powering up" forever. Can't get into kickstart.

The capacitors look OK except for one bulging slightly near the wiring harness. Debugging suggestions?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

SMWinnie said:


> Also looking to resurrect a TCD652160, specifically to use for OTA. System stuck on "Welcome..Powering up" forever. Can't get into kickstart.
> 
> The capacitors look OK except for one bulging slightly near the wiring harness. Debugging suggestions?


PM sent but I think you need to look at replacing the capacitors in the power supply.

Tivo Series 3 - Bad capacitors in power supply

Scott


----------



## SMWinnie (Aug 17, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> PM sent but I think you need to look at replacing the capacitors in the power supply.
> 
> Tivo Series 3 - Bad capacitors in power supply
> 
> Scott


Thanks, Scott. I also suspect it's a bad PSU. I ordered the set of capacitors at DigiLink that bo3bber put together.

In the meantime, I pulled the drive and will drop in a known good 1TB drive once DvrBARS finishes restoring an image to it.

*Can I test for a bad PSU by powering the hard drive directly?*
I could easily:
(1) unplug the TiVo's SATA/power wiring harness; and then
(2a) use a wall-wart/Molex/SATA rig to power the drive; and
(2b) run a SATA cable right to the TiVo's motherboard.

If the boot is failing at "Welcome..." because the TiVo power supply can't spin up the hard drive any more, then this would test for it. Does anyone know whether the TiVo won't power up if the PSU hard drive connectors are left open-circuited?


----------



## alvincool (Dec 10, 2007)

I've worked in automation for a long time. I started out fixing video games to chip level for a distributor. I can't stress enough how many times capacitors, like the ones in these model 3 TiVo units, are the issue. They are either bad by themselves or when they go bad they take other components with them. If you replace them before they go bad consider it preventative maintenance. At $17 shipped from Digikey I am replacing mine as soon as I run the unit a few weeks making sure it doesn't have issues before I touch it.

My first electronics job was fixing video games to chip level. Our service manager bought a Sencore "Z Meter" capacitor tester for $3000 when it came out. We tested all the capacitors we had in stock, about 500 capacitors, and 1/3 of them were bad off the shelf. We threw them in the can and from then on every time new ones came in we tested them. We had a lot less issues. I bought one off ebay for like $70 because nobody bid on it. I will be testing the caps I pull out and the ones I put in.

My goal is to have a trouble free unit that lasts for years.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

SMWinnie said:


> *Can I test for a bad PSU by powering the hard drive directly?*
> I could easily:
> (1) unplug the TiVo's SATA/power wiring harness; and then
> (2a) use a wall-wart/Molex/SATA rig to power the drive; and
> ...


If you do that, the Tivo main board would be un-powered and nothing would work.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> If you do that, the Tivo main board would be un-powered and nothing would work.


No, they did not say they were unplugging the power supply connector. Just the combo SATA/power connector for the hard drive.

Scott


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

alvincool said:


> My first electronics job was fixing video games to chip level. Our service manager bought a Sencore "Z Meter" capacitor tester for $3000 when it came out. We tested all the capacitors we had in stock, about 500 capacitors, and 1/3 of them were bad off the shelf. We threw them in the can and from then on every time new ones came in we tested them. We had a lot less issues. I bought one off ebay for like $70 because nobody bid on it. I will be testing the caps I pull out and the ones I put in.
> 
> My goal is to have a trouble free unit that lasts for years.


Actually, the technical term is "ESR" (equivalent series resistance). Bad electrolytic caps happen because the electrolyte dries out and the ESR shoots way up. (A real capacitor is modeled as a ideal capacitor with a resistor in series - the value of which is the ESR).

For those looking for a ESR meter, a cheap one is the Bob Parker ESR Meter, which lets you measure ESR in-circuit (it uses a low voltage that would not activate semiconductor junctions allowing in-circuit testing).

And yes, EVERY bad capacitor seen has an ESR that is well beyond that it nominally should be.

Do note that electrolytics do need reforming before testing - if they've sat on the shelf unused for for a few months, the oxide layer degrades slightly - charge them up and it'll reform itself (regenerate the oxide layer) within about 24 hours and be back to normal.

Even the top end high quality caps are like that - Panasonic, Nippon Chemi-Con, Rubycon, etc. They all can test high fresh out of the package (but not so high like bad ones) buy will quickly drop back to normal once pressed into service.


----------



## SMWinnie (Aug 17, 2002)

Murphy's Law being what it is, the TiVo HD works fine with the new imaged drive. Western Digital's disk utility reports the old drive having too many errors to count.

The box arrived from DigiKey today with the replacement caps.


----------



## HmeTinkerer (Jul 9, 2009)

I hate to necrobump, but this thread is really what I'm facing.

I have a TCD652160 that kept getting SO3 errors which I'm pretty sure were caused by my switch from FiOS to TWC/Spectrum and there appears to be some sort of issue with TWC tuning adapters and Tivo's GC. Regardless of the cause, I ended up doing guided setup, not knowing that I was entering the Twilight Zone.

I bought a replacement disk and and used winmfs to copy the old 160GB Tivo disk to the 2TB replacement. But since the 160GB Tivo disk was stuck on guided setup, the new one is too. I'm ready to pave the 2TB and start from scratch. Can I do that with winmfs or mfstools or do I need an image? A while back, I upgrade my Premiere using this guide:
Premiere Drive Upgrade Instructions - with all-in-one jmfs Live CD
and still have the iso. I don't suppose I could use that image?

Also, after re-imaging, is there any file that I can copy from the old 160GB drive to the new one that has my cable card setup? I don't want to have Spectrum come out again if I can avoid it but not the end of the world if so.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

S03 can be many things, but in my experience it is usually because the TiVo runs out of temporary space to process large amounts of data. Once you get the issue, you should immediately to Clear Program Guide and ToDo list. If you do anything else, you will probably be stuck in Repeat Guided Setup loop.

So in your case, grab a new image and start from scratch. You'll have to re-pair your CableCARD, but in today's age, most providers can do this over the phone.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

PM sent.

Scott


----------



## Khai Lu (Oct 17, 2017)

Hello, can someone PM me a winmfs image for TCD652160? My drive bit the dust and need to set up a new drive.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Khai Lu said:


> Hello, can someone PM me a winmfs image for TCD652160? My drive bit the dust and need to set up a new drive.


PM sent.

Scott


----------



## Khai Lu (Oct 17, 2017)

Much thanks to ThAbtO. At first, my drive wasn't showing up using winmfs. Turns out I had a loose SATA cable. My drive was an old non-TiVo 500GB WD SATA drive (meaning it was never used in a TiVo before) Plugged it in snuggly and it shows up in the drive list of winmfs. After selecting the disk, I could see additional options. I chose Restore and selected the .tbk file. Took a few moments and the restore was complete. The drive now shows up as a Series 2/3 drive.

Prior to the restore, I popped the drive in the TiVo and got a grey screen. This time after the restore, I was able to walk through getting my TiVo all set up! The entire process takes about 1-2 hours before I could get to the TiVo Central screen. After all the setup, I did get a message that there was a hardware error and that I needed to restart. After I restarted, it got stuck on the Almost Ready... just a couple more minutes screen for about 2 hours. I powered off and powered it back on and it seems fine now. Of note, I don't have any service hooked up to the TiVo just yet. I'm still testing it in my lab without cable service. Now that I know I have a working drive, I ordered a lower power, slower spinning WD red drive (my test drive is an old WD Black drive).

HerronScott also sent me an image, but I had already completed the restore. I'm going to try HerronScott's method when I get my WD Red drive delivered and report back here.

Thanks so much for this community!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I see that your Tivo service number is all ZEROs, so you have to run "Clear & Delete Everything", then you have to go through Guided Setup again. There is no way around it, because the image is from a different Tivo, and it will not record until its done.



Khai Lu said:


> Much thanks to ThAbtO. At first, my drive wasn't showing up using winmfs. Turns out I had a loose SATA cable. My drive was an old non-TiVo 500GB WD SATA drive (meaning it was never used in a TiVo before) Plugged it in snuggly and it shows up in the drive list of winmfs. After selecting the disk, I could see additional options. I chose Restore and selected the .tbk file. Took a few moments and the restore was complete. The drive now shows up as a Series 2/3 drive.
> 
> Prior to the restore, I popped the drive in the TiVo and got a grey screen. This time after the restore, I was able to walk through getting my TiVo all set up! The entire process takes about 1-2 hours before I could get to the TiVo Central screen. After all the setup, I did get a message that there was a hardware error and that I needed to restart. After I restarted, it got stuck on the Almost Ready... just a couple more minutes screen for about 2 hours. I powered off and powered it back on and it seems fine now. Of note, I don't have any service hooked up to the TiVo just yet. I'm still testing it in my lab without cable service. Now that I know I have a working drive, I ordered a lower power, slower spinning WD red drive (my test drive is an old WD Black drive).
> 
> ...


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Khai Lu said:


> HerronScott also sent me an image, but I had already completed the restore. I'm going to try HerronScott's method when I get my WD Red drive delivered and report back here.


Note that if you use DvrBARS to restore versus WinMFS, you will still have to run WinMFS to expand the drive.

Scott


----------



## ElJefe (Mar 9, 2002)

Help. I need a TCD652160 backup image file for use with JMFSv1.04 (Linux boot ISO).

Also, if there is a better Linux based tool to use with TCD652160 drive operations please let me know.

My existing drive started going south as some playbacks were freezing, chopping and then the TiVO would reboot itself. I tried replicating the drive to a new drive and it was successful right up to about 92% of the disk, then it started throwing read errors on the TiVO disk. Now in a loop of read retry and die. What was 56MB/s xfer is now 512b/s of transfer and looping error retries.

I really want to save this TCD652160 because it has lifetime. Sadly I found that TiVO considers lifetime to be the box's lifetime, not mine. ;-)


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

ElJefe said:


> Help. I need a TCD652160 backup image file for use with JMFSv1.04 (Linux boot ISO).
> 
> Also, if there is a better Linux based tool to use with TCD652160 drive operations please let me know.
> 
> ...


I can get you an image but its for WinMFS for windows.

There isn't any images around in JMFS.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

ElJefe said:


> Help. I need a TCD652160 backup image file for use with JMFSv1.04 (Linux boot ISO).
> 
> Also, if there is a better Linux based tool to use with TCD652160 drive operations please let me know.
> 
> ...


PM sent but unfortunately the tools to restore are Windows-based (WinMFS or DvrBARS).

Were you using ddrescue to copy the drive?

Scott


----------



## Flyinace2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

Can i get a TiVoHD image for WinMFS? Model TCD652160

Thanks


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Flyinace2000 said:


> Can i get a TiVoHD image for WinMFS? Model TCD652160
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.

Scott


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

HerronScott said:


> PM sent.
> 
> Scott


I was working on it.


----------



## THDGuy (Nov 6, 2017)

unitron said:


> If you have some other model TiVo, like a TCD648250B, or a TCD658000, let me know here, and I'll post the link to the right image for it.


I am looking for an image for the TCD648250B if you still have one!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

THDGuy said:


> I am looking for an image for the TCD648250B if you still have one!


Sent.


----------



## THDGuy (Nov 6, 2017)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


The image you game me worked fine. Took 5 seconds to install coming off my SSD, for the restore. Mfsadd, had no problem on the 1TB or 2TB drives, but it did warn on the 2TB it may not work. The supersize did not work on either one. I won't know the full size of the partitions until the drive reaches it's destination {I am 2000 miles from my Tivo}, but the unit I have here booted properly. {can't do the guided setup without a remote}


----------



## velocitygirl (Nov 21, 2017)

Can someone please PM me the image for TCD652160 ? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

velocitygirl said:


> Can someone please PM me the image for TCD652160 ? Thank you in advance.


see posts 52 or 53 in this thread


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

velocitygirl said:


> Can someone please PM me the image for TCD652160 ? Thank you in advance.


Sent.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Teeps said:


> see posts 52 or 53 in this thread


That is an old file and the links may not work anymore.


----------



## kellison (Dec 1, 2008)

My Tivo HD 652160 hard drive died. It was an upgrade and my original drive from storage no longer works. Have the $99 annual service (yes, Lifetime would have paid for itself, for sure) and hate to give that up. Can anyone please help with an image?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

kellison said:


> My Tivo HD 652160 hard drive died. It was an upgrade and my original drive from storage no longer works. Have the $99 annual service (yes, Lifetime would have paid for itself, for sure) and hate to give that up. Can anyone please help with an image?


Already sent in the original thread.


----------



## kellison (Dec 1, 2008)

ThAbtO said:


> Already sent in the original thread.


Thanks!


----------



## Spl7 (Jan 21, 2012)

My turn. A power surge fried the tivo image and my pc (where I had tbk files stored). Can someone point me towards a file? Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Spl7 said:


> My turn. A power surge fried the tivo image and my pc (where I had tbk files stored). Can someone point me towards a file? Thanks!


Model number?


----------



## Spl7 (Jan 21, 2012)

Sorry. Duh. a 652160 tbk file would be great!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Spl7 said:


> Sorry. Duh. a 652160 tbk file would be great!


Done.


----------



## rexpeppers (Dec 28, 2017)

Could really use a tbk file for a TCD652160...


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

rexpeppers said:


> Could really use a tbk file for a TCD652160...


Sent from the other thread.


----------



## lfhlaw (Nov 22, 2016)

I need the Image file for the TCD648250B. My HD is acting up. Can here a buzz x 2, then nothing...then buzz x 2 like the PSU is trying to start the drive, but it can't. So I'm guessing the Drive is fried. I'll have to image a new drive.

for WinMFS


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

lfhlaw said:


> I need the Image file for the TCD648250B. My HD is acting up. Can here a buzz x 2, then nothing...then buzz x 2 like the PSU is trying to start the drive, but it can't. So I'm guessing the Drive is fried. I'll have to image a new drive.


You need to get the capacitors in the power supply checked out, which may be failing and until then an image will not do any good.


----------



## lfhlaw (Nov 22, 2016)

ThAbtO said:


> You need to get the capacitors in the power supply checked out, which may be failing and until then an image will not do any good.


Well I looked at the PSU, and there are no bulging capacitors. also, when I disconnected the Hard drive, there was no more buzzing noise. Also the buzzing noise tended to be coming from the HD side and not the PSU board.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

lfhlaw said:


> Well I looked at the PSU, and there are no bulging capacitors. also, when I disconnected the Hard drive, there was no more buzzing noise. Also the buzzing noise tended to be coming from the HD side and not the PSU board.


Sent. If you use a new (recommended WD Red) drive and with the image, it still does not work, then the power supply is at fault.


----------



## lfhlaw (Nov 22, 2016)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent. If you use a new (recommended WD Red) drive and with the image, it still does not work, then the power supply is at fault.


Which WD Red would you recommend? I was looking at NewEgg, they have Red and Red Pro. Was looking at the 2 TB [email protected]$108. I was also just looking at the WD AV-GP WD20EURZ too which is similarly priced.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Red Pro is the newer breed of 7200+RPM drives and not recommended.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008JJLZ7G/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I1WIWVW4DNRRG5&colid=JIOTVP40A4MC&psc=1 ($85)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008JJLXO6/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I3HT87XL0KCJZX&colid=JIOTVP40A4MC&psc=1 ($62)


----------



## MarioCM (Jan 14, 2018)

I need the Image file for the TCD658000 tbk winmfs


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

MarioCM said:


> I need the Image file for the TCD658000 tbk winmfs


Sent.


----------



## MarioCM (Jan 14, 2018)

Thanks! ThAbtO


----------



## MarioCM (Jan 14, 2018)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thanks!


----------



## lfhlaw (Nov 22, 2016)

lfhlaw said:


> Which WD Red would you recommend? I was looking at NewEgg, they have Red and Red Pro. Was looking at the 2 TB [email protected]$108. I was also just looking at the WD AV-GP WD20EURZ too which is similarly priced.


OK I was doing the MFSadd portion of the instructions and I was using a 2 GB drive. Do I want to go greater than 1 GB? (WinMFS asked) me and I said [No] because it said Tivo wouldn't support greater than that.
When I went to Supersize....it returned an error.

I did go back and format the drive using WinMFS and didn't expand initially. then did MFSadd and this time said [yes]. Supersize still didn't work though.

So, I'll pop this into my Tivo and see what happens next.

BTW my old Tivo drive wouldn't show up at all on my Windows 7 or WinMFS.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

lfhlaw said:


> OK I was doing the MFSadd portion of the instructions and I was using a 2 GB drive. Do I want to go greater than 1 GB? (WinMFS asked) me and I said [No] because it said Tivo wouldn't support greater than that.
> When I went to Supersize....it returned an error.
> 
> I did go back and format the drive using WinMFS and didn't expand initially. then did MFSadd and this time said [yes]. Supersize still didn't work though.
> ...


You do want to do more than 1TB. That's an old message from before the HD/S3 OLED were updated to support 2TB drives and WinMFS wasn't updated. You do want to answer no to the expand after the copy and do it as a separate step.

If the image already was Supersized then you don't need to do it again.

Scott


----------



## lfhlaw (Nov 22, 2016)

HerronScott said:


> You do want to do more than 1TB. That's an old message from before the HD/S3 OLED were updated to support 2TB drives and WinMFS wasn't updated. You do want to answer no to the expand after the copy and do it as a separate step.
> 
> If the image already was Supersized then you don't need to do it again.
> 
> Scott


yea that was in the instructions I got -- when I got the image from here. But it works now although I had to the do the Delete and Clear Everything process after the initial set up to get the DVR portion working again.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

lfhlaw said:


> yea that was in the instructions I got -- when I got the image from here. But it works now although I had to the do the Delete and Clear Everything process after the initial set up to get the DVR portion working again.


Right C&DE is always required after using an image that did not come from that TiVo.

Scott


----------



## uFu (Jun 15, 2002)

I have a Series3 (652) that I've pretty much given up hope of trying to recover. It was working fine until I moved and tried to repeat GS. That failed with S03. I tried all of the troubleshooting steps I could find. The drive failed diagnostics so I replaced it with a new WD Red of the same size (2TB). On the first boot I did a KS-57 and it went into a GSOD loop. Copied it again and skipped the KS. No loop, but the S03 error is still there. Tried the KS-57 again on the new copy and now I'm back to GSOD loop.

So assuming there's nothing left to try, can someone hook me up with an image to rebuild from? TIA


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

uFu said:


> I have a Series3 (652) that I've pretty much given up hope of trying to recover. It was working fine until I moved and tried to repeat GS. That failed with S03. I tried all of the troubleshooting steps I could find. The drive failed diagnostics so I replaced it with a new WD Red of the same size (2TB). On the first boot I did a KS-57 and it went into a GSOD loop. Copied it again and skipped the KS. No loop, but the S03 error is still there. Tried the KS-57 again on the new copy and now I'm back to GSOD loop.
> 
> So assuming there's nothing left to try, can someone hook me up with an image to rebuild from? TIA


Let it run overnight on "Clear Program Information & To Do List." 
Its what to do with S03 error.

You may also need to check the capacitors on the power supply, may need replacing. Its quite old.


----------



## uFu (Jun 15, 2002)

Thanks for the suggestion, ThAbtO, but unfortunately it's stuck in Guided Setup so I can't get at the menus to do anything less violent than starting from scratch.

I did give the power supply caps a look, and they seem to be good (no obvious deformation or leakage).


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

That's the mistake most do when they have Error S03. Guided Setup does not let you back out.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

uFu said:


> I have a Series3 (652) that I've pretty much given up hope of trying to recover. It was working fine until I moved and tried to repeat GS. That failed with S03. I tried all of the troubleshooting steps I could find. The drive failed diagnostics so I replaced it with a new WD Red of the same size (2TB). On the first boot I did a KS-57 and it went into a GSOD loop. Copied it again and skipped the KS. No loop, but the S03 error is still there. Tried the KS-57 again on the new copy and now I'm back to GSOD loop.
> 
> So assuming there's nothing left to try, can someone hook me up with an image to rebuild from? TIA


Sent.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

I've gotten that S03 error code on the TiVo's I've had unplugged for an extended period of time. It has only occurred on my S2's that are sitting at a house that is only occupied a few months a year. I also got it on one of my S3's that was unplugged during a remodel. After leaving them plugged in overnight they've all recovered.


----------



## uFu (Jun 15, 2002)

Thanks ThAbtO. I downloaded the .tbk file, but I don't have a Windows machine to run winmfs, and it seems like MFSTools on Linux doesn't like .tbk files. Is there a way to restore this without Windows?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

No, that file is specific to WinMFS.


----------



## uFu (Jun 15, 2002)

Okay, I was able to resurrect an old XP virtual machine and mapped the physical disk to it. Downloaded WinMFS and it looks like I'm back in business. Thanks for your help.


----------



## turnerdk (Feb 23, 2008)

hoping someone can help. I have a dead drive on my Tivo Series 3 HD. i have the lifetime membership on this one so i really want to restore. I need an image for TCD648250B, please help. I have a new 1TB drive.

thanks in advance.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

turnerdk said:


> hoping someone can help. I have a dead drive on my Tivo Series 3 HD. i have the lifetime membership on this one so i really want to restore. I need an image for TCD648250B, please help. I have a new 1TB drive.
> 
> thanks in advance.


Sent from the other thread.


----------



## mmunroe1 (Aug 9, 2017)

Hello. I need an image for my TCD658000. It worked briefly after I cloned my failing drive, but now it just reboots at just a few minutes more.

Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

mmunroe1 said:


> Hello. I need an image for my TCD658000. It worked briefly after I cloned my failing drive, but now it just reboots at just a few minutes more.
> 
> Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## LarryTVo (Mar 19, 2018)

unitron said:


> If you have some other model TiVo, like a TCD648250B, or a TCD658000, let me know here, and I'll post the link to the right image for it.


Can you or anyone provide me with an image for a TCD658000? Thank you!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

LarryTVo said:


> Can you or anyone provide me with an image for a TCD658000? Thank you!


Sure.


----------



## LarryTVo (Mar 19, 2018)

Thank you so much. I couldn't get WinMFS to recognize the drive for some reason. I think maybe I don't have a good drive controller. I can get it to recognize an external USB drive. I took a controller off a WD Book external drive to control the TiVo drive but it won't recognize the drive. Thank you anyway!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

LarryTVo said:


> Thank you so much. I couldn't get WinMFS to recognize the drive for some reason. I think maybe I don't have a good drive controller. I can get it to recognize an external USB drive. I took a controller off a WD Book external drive to control the TiVo drive but it won't recognize the drive. Thank you anyway!


You need to use an administrator user logged into Windows, as noted in the instructions sent by PM.


----------



## LarryTVo (Mar 19, 2018)

I did, thanks. Still nothing. I do appreciate the terrific help, though. I think I may just have something messed up with my hardware.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Winmfs isn't compatible with some of the old usb sata adapters. Spike was aware of the issue. My solution was to open my computer and connect the tivo directly to the MB.


----------



## Scase (Apr 4, 2018)

hello, I to need an image for a TCD658000, please help.

Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Scase said:


> hello, I to need an image for a TCD658000, please help.
> 
> Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## Scase (Apr 4, 2018)

Thank You! Awesome, Fixed!


----------



## Alphi (Dec 11, 2004)

Hey all. I'm pretty sure I FUBAR'ed my Tivo HD hard drive (while in the process of trying to copy the contents from a smaller drive to a larger one) - can anyone send me the image to the 652 hard drive? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Alphi said:


> Hey all. I'm pretty sure I FUBAR'ed my Tivo HD hard drive (while in the process of trying to copy the contents from a smaller drive to a larger one) - can anyone send me the image to the 652 hard drive?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Sent.


----------



## Alphi (Dec 11, 2004)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thanks a ton! You are a life saver!


----------



## OCdvr (Jun 3, 2018)

I need a WinMFS image for a TCD652160. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

OCdvr said:


> I need a WinMFS image for a TCD652160. Thanks in advance!


Sent.


----------



## cpace (Nov 20, 2010)

I also need a WinMFS image for a TCD652160 and TCD648250B. I am planning to upgrading to 2 TB on each so the 11+ version would be preferred but I would be greatful for either version. Thank you!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

cpace said:


> I also need a WinMFS image for a TCD652160 and TCD648250B. I am planning to upgrading to 2 TB on each so the 11+ version would be preferred but I would be greatful for either version. Thank you!


Sent.


----------



## cpace (Nov 20, 2010)

Thank you for the very fast response! I got stuck on the Welcome screen on the TCD648250B image and now realize it is a TCD648250 no B. Does someone have the non B image also? Thanks.


----------



## Tybreaker (Jun 30, 2018)

I also need a WinMFS image for a TCD648250B. I am planning to upgrading to 2 TB. Can someone please hook me up.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Tybreaker said:


> I also need a WinMFS image for a TCD648250B. I am planning to upgrading to 2 TB. Can someone please hook me up.


Sent.


----------



## Tybreaker (Jun 30, 2018)

Awesome!! Thank you.


----------



## Mitch Haft (Sep 8, 2018)

Hello, can I get image for TCD652160?My drive just failed.
Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Mitch Haft said:


> Hello, can I get image for TCD652160?My drive just failed.
> Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## Mitch Haft (Sep 8, 2018)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thank you very much. Trying to create a drive using WD5000AAKX and getting a mode 1 error in winMFS. Any ideas?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I suggest a Red WD drive. You cannot just use any drive on Tivo. Settings like Intellipark, 7200+ RPM and stuff. The power supply would not support the higher RPM drives.


----------



## Microman66 (Nov 29, 2004)

Trying to fix a HD on a TCD652160, that of course originally had a 160, but now appears to have a 400. It gets stuck a clear and delete, and my USB Data cable isn't recognizing the HD when it is plugged in to a USB to SATA external connector. Worked before, not sure why not. I would like to request an image that is more current than the one I saved as a truncated backup over 5 years ago, and a possible suggestion as to why this old Dell 4500 with Windows xp doesn't seem to recognize the external data connection. I think it worked in the past.., Thanks for image, Tom

edit: just remember I didn't ever use those non powered usb to data cables. I used an old enclosure that was laying open and it is working, I can recognize the drive and restore from a very old 160 BU , truncated. But I would think a fresher one might be safer..., THANKS


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

It should not be recognized by Windows or everything would get erased by Windows Disk manager. It should only be recognized by the program used specifically for the purpose (WinMFS) under administrator user.


----------



## kgrandpak (Oct 18, 2018)

Hello, can I get image for TCD652160? My drive just failed as well. Went 12 years... Not bad 
Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

kgrandpak said:


> Hello, can I get image for TCD652160? My drive just failed as well. Went 12 years... Not bad
> Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## kgrandpak (Oct 18, 2018)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


I followed the instructions to the tee on a brand new WD 1 GB Blue, verified the the imaging took, installed new drive in Tivo and I still get the endless "powering up" screen. Could it be my HD? I've not known other things to go wrong in older Tivos.

Ideas?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

kgrandpak said:


> I followed the instructions to the tee on a brand new WD 1 GB Blue, verified the the imaging took, installed new drive in Tivo and I still get the endless "powering up" screen. Could it be my HD? I've not known other things to go wrong in older Tivos.
> 
> Ideas?


Yes, the drive either is consuming more power than the PS can supply, Intellipark and HDAT can be an issue.

Recommended drive is WD Red (not pro, 7200 RPM) because of those features. Series 3 can use up to 2 TB.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

kgrandpak said:


> I followed the instructions to the tee on a brand new WD 1 GB Blue, verified the the imaging took, installed new drive in Tivo and I still get the endless "powering up" screen. Could it be my HD? I've not known other things to go wrong in older Tivos.
> 
> Ideas?


Power supply? Bad capacitors is a common issue as the S3 OLED/HD models get older.

Scott


----------



## soby (Nov 26, 2012)

Trying to resurrect an old TCD652160 with its original drive (wd1600avbs) after the upgraded drive failed. Sadly, I erased the original drive so it doesn't seem to just plug and play. Can anyone share the drive image I would need to start anew?

Thanks,
Soby


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

soby said:


> Trying to resurrect an old TCD652160 with its original drive (wd1600avbs) after the upgraded drive failed. Sadly, I erased the original drive so it doesn't seem to just plug and play. Can anyone share the drive image I would need to start anew?
> 
> Thanks,
> Soby


Sent, from the "Don't PM" thread.


----------



## jjc43 (Jan 17, 2019)

Hi, my upgraded drive on my TCD652160 failed after many years and unfortunately, I no longer have the original drive. Can anyone point me to the drive image and the easiest way to install on a blank drive? I did the drive upgrade myself a long time ago with but am not an expert by any means. Thanks in advance. 
Jeff


----------



## 812design (Jan 17, 2019)

Hello, Can i get an image for TCD652160. Thanks


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

jjc43 said:


> Hi, my upgraded drive on my TCD652160 failed after many years and unfortunately, I no longer have the original drive. Can anyone point me to the drive image and the easiest way to install on a blank drive? I did the drive upgrade myself a long time ago with but am not an expert by any means. Thanks in advance.
> Jeff





812design said:


> Hello, Can i get an image for TCD652160. Thanks


Sent.


----------



## Rick James (Dec 2, 2016)

Sadly, my hard drive died with the software corrupted, and I was all set to do a WinMFS restore using an 652_gset.tbk image file I found years ago, only to have an immediate "Not a valid backup file!" stare right back at me.

If anyone could send me a fresh TCD652160 image, I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Rick James said:


> Sadly, my hard drive died with the software corrupted, and I was all set to do a WinMFS restore using an 652_gset.tbk image file I found years ago, only to have an immediate "Not a valid backup file!" stare right back at me.
> 
> If anyone could send me a fresh TCD652160 image, I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Naufool (Jan 18, 2019)

I also need the image for TCD652160 series 3 HD. Anyone out there that can help me.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Naufool said:


> I also need the image for TCD652160 series 3 HD. Anyone out there that can help me.


Sent.


----------



## NWFan (May 2, 2007)

In need of a TCD652160 image please. Thank you.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

NWFan said:


> In need of a TCD652160 image please. Thank you.


Sent.


----------



## NWFan (May 2, 2007)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thank you very much for the quick reply. I got it downloaded but WinMFS errors with "Not a valid backup file!" Any thoughts on why?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

NWFan said:


> Thank you very much for the quick reply. I got it downloaded but WinMFS errors with "Not a valid backup file!" Any thoughts on why?


Are you using v9.3f and on Administrator user?


----------



## NWFan (May 2, 2007)

ThAbtO said:


> Are you using v9.3f and on Administrator user?


Thanks so much! I somehow had a beta 6 version from another site. Got from your instructions and already done!


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

rdrrepair said:


> I've gotten that S03 error code on the TiVo's I've had unplugged for an extended period of time. It has only occurred on my S2's that are sitting at a house that is only occupied a few months a year. I also got it on one of my S3's that was unplugged during a remodel. After leaving them plugged in overnight they've all recovered.


Hi. I too am plugging in a Series 2 just to update it, and the dreaded Error S03 crops up, usually around the 75% mark. Why do you think leaving it in overnight helps?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

tvmaster2 said:


> Hi. I too am plugging in a Series 2 just to update it, and the dreaded Error S03 crops up, usually around the 75% mark. Why do you think leaving it in overnight helps?


Its all the old data its trying to get rid of and its taking too long. So, it may even take days to clear, It mostly happens when it tries to connect to Tivo Service. It may help to disconnect from your network, and make Tivo Service connections a couple times a day.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

ThAbtO said:


> Its all the old data its trying to get rid of and its taking too long. So, it may even take days to clear, It mostly happens when it tries to connect to Tivo Service. It may help to disconnect from your network, and make Tivo Service connections a couple times a day.


Not sure how I can both disconnect from my network AND connect to Tivo?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

There is a menu selection under network that say "Connect to Tivo Service." If you disconnect from your network, it will try to connect but fail, after clearing data. Re-connect to network. It may still fail afterwards.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

ThAbtO said:


> There is a menu selection under network that say "Connect to Tivo Service." If you disconnect from your network, it will try to connect but fail, after clearing data. Re-connect to network. It may still fail afterwards.


Right - that's where I'm trying to connect next from. Guess I'll leave it overnight and see what's happened.


----------



## Toshirick (Mar 19, 2006)

Need image Series 3 HD DVR TCD648250
Thanks in advance-Rick


----------



## Toshirick (Mar 19, 2006)

*ThAbtOTiVo*
Much Thanks


----------



## Kershek (Oct 10, 2002)

I would like an image for a TCD652160 please  Thank you in advance.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Kershek said:


> I would like an image for a TCD652160 please  Thank you in advance.


Sent.


----------



## dffish (Nov 2, 2007)

I would like an image for a TCD652160 also please Thanks!!!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

dffish said:


> I would like an image for a TCD652160 also please Thanks!!!


Please do not multiple post.


----------



## dffish (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry...thanks.


----------



## hjk3 (Jun 30, 2019)

dffish said:


> Sorry...thanks.


I also need a newer file (TCD 652160 or 658000< preferably one of each) to get past the zip code roadblock after a guided setup
Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

hjk3 said:


> I also need a newer file (TCD 652160 or 658000< preferably one of each) to get past the zip code roadblock after a guided setup
> Thanks.


What version Tivo software are you running? It must be 11.0n.K1 or you will not get any guide data.


----------



## hjk3 (Jun 30, 2019)

ThAbtO said:


> What version Tivo software are you running? It must be 11.0n.K1 or you will not get any guide data.


Unfortunately, I don't know the version. I brought a S3 OLED and HDXL back to life after a long hibernation as both have lifetime subscriptions that are active and have 2TB and 1TB drives respectively. Without reading online first, I started each up and got the message that guided setup must be repeated for each and stupidly followed the directions. Both cannot get past the zip code issue. I am somewhat familiar with winmfs and don't need any old content on either drive. Hoping to find current .tbk files before having to go to Weaknees or some other more expensive route.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

hjk3 said:


> I brought a S3 OLED and HDXL back to life


If you look at the back label, you should see the OLED would be model TCD 648250B (not TCD652160) and the XL should be TCD658000.
If you can confirm them, I can then send the right images. The images are very model specific.


----------



## hjk3 (Jun 30, 2019)

ThAbtO said:


> If you look at the back label, you should see the OLED would be model TCD 648250B (not TCD652160) and the XL should be TCD658000.
> If you can confirm them, I can then send the right images. The images are very model specific.


Yes, that is definitely the model numbers on the back of each.
Thanks again.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

hjk3 said:


> Yes, that is definitely the model numbers on the back of each.
> Thanks again.


Sent. The 648 should get that one going, its 11.0n.H1 and is the previous version prior to n.K1
The 658 needs to be updated to 11.0n.K1 before you run guided setup, usually through Tivo Service connections.


----------



## hjk3 (Jun 30, 2019)

Awesome,
I will start the process and let you know.


----------



## hjk3 (Jun 30, 2019)

hjk3 said:


> Awesome,
> I will start the process and let you know.


658 is working, sort of. It still shows a TSN of 00000000 and will not allow recording. Have restarted and reconnected multiple times with no change.
Any other tips?
Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

hjk3 said:


> 658 is working, sort of. It still shows a TSN of 00000000 and will not allow recording. Have restarted and reconnected multiple times with no change.
> Any other tips?
> Thanks.


The drive is not married to the MB, as noted in the instructions, you must run Clear & Delete Everything.... to get it working, recording, have a proper TSN displayed in System Information, etc. You might need to allow it to run overnight.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

hjk3 said:


> 658 is working, sort of. It still shows a TSN of 00000000 and will not allow recording. Have restarted and reconnected multiple times with no change.
> Any other tips?
> Thanks.


What ThAbtO said.... 

Scott


----------



## wrxnitup (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm looking for an image for TCD652160. Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

wrxnitup said:


> I'm looking for an image for TCD652160. Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## Sigismund Vasa (Jul 5, 2019)

I have a TCD648250B with lifetime that I'm trying to resurrect. The old drive is stuck in a boot loop. I have a 2TB WD Red drive available for replacement. So, I'd like to request a suitable starting image if anyone could send me one.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Sigismund Vasa said:


> I have a TCD648250B with lifetime that I'm trying to resurrect. The old drive is stuck in a boot loop. I have a 2TB WD Red drive available for replacement. So, I'd like to request a suitable starting image if anyone could send me one.


Sent.


----------



## Sigismund Vasa (Jul 5, 2019)

It works! Thanks so much.



ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


----------



## Brockolee (Jul 2, 2019)

I have a TCD652160 with lifetime that I'm trying to save. The old drive is a WD 160GB. The new drive is a WD 320GB. Could I please request the proper starting image?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Brockolee said:


> I have a TCD652160 with lifetime that I'm trying to save. The old drive is a WD 160GB. The new drive is a WD 320GB. Could I please request the proper starting image?


Sent.

What is the exact model of the new drive? If its a green drive, you may have issues. Green drives are also old, not being made any more and out of warranty.

You can go up to 2TB on a Series 3. Recommended drive model is the WD Red (WD10EFRX, WD20EFRX).


----------



## Brockolee (Jul 2, 2019)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.
> 
> What is the exact model of the new drive? If its a green drive, you may have issues. Green drives are also old, not being made any more and out of warranty.
> 
> You can go up to 2TB on a Series 3. Recommended drive model is the WD Red (WD10EFRX, WD20EFRX).


Thank you very much! The old 160GB drive was a 'green drive. The new one is a 'caviar blue' - is that one OK? I just use the Tivo for time shifting mostly. I don't keep recordings after I watch them. I really never ran out of space on my old 160GB, so I figured the 320GB will be big enough (only paid $15 for it)


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

It may not work it consumes more power then the power supply can handle.

That drive appears to be in a plain plastic bag but all drives come in an anti-static bag.

Looking up on the label, the WD20EFRX shows 5VDC .60A, 12VDC .45A


----------



## dtha74 (Jul 23, 2019)

wrxnitup said:


> I'm looking for an image for TCD652160. Thanks.





fffoolio said:


> Don't mean to hijack this thread but I'm in the same situation as the OP. My upgraded HD in my Series 3 HD (with lifetime service) just died leaving me with no drive or image to use to set up a new drive.
> 
> HerronScott, if you would be so kind to provide me with any help with an image I could use too, I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Believe it or not, I've been lurking on this forum for at least 6 years but didn't have enough posts to send you a PM directly. Thanks again!


----------



## dtha74 (Jul 23, 2019)

Hi, Im new to this site. I have two TiVo TCD652160, and one TCD658000 that I am 
trying to get going. I suspect that the original sw on these are corrupted. I would
appreciate any assistance. I have replaced fans, power supplies, and have a couple 
of good drives that I can install. They have a lifetime service . 
I have scoured this great forum, and am glad all of you good folks are helping others.
Thanks,
An old computer guy.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

dtha74 said:


> Hi, Im new to this site. I have two TiVo TCD652160, and one TCD658000 that I am
> trying to get going. I suspect that the original sw on these are corrupted. I would
> appreciate any assistance. I have replaced fans, power supplies, and have a couple
> of good drives that I can install. They have a lifetime service .
> ...


What is the problem(s)?
What version of the software is running? Look in System Information.
Has it been stored away for a long time?
What drive model(s) do you have if you are going to replace the one inside the Tivos?


----------



## Shawn P (Jul 28, 2019)

I am look for a MFSTools image for TCD648250B


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Shawn P said:


> I am look for a MFSTools image for TCD648250B


This no longer exists.


----------



## bbent (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi, all. 

I need a copy of the image for a TCD652160. If anyone could help me out, I would appreciate it. 

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Shawn P (Jul 28, 2019)

Even for MFSTools 3.2?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

bbent said:


> Hi, all.
> 
> I need a copy of the image for a TCD652160. If anyone could help me out, I would appreciate it.
> 
> ...


Sent.


----------



## 1rickey (Jul 7, 2010)

Anybody out there that’s still using a TivoHD & not taking advantage of the Summer Breeze upgrade & why?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

1rickey said:


> Anybody out there that's still using a TivoHD & not taking advantage of the Summer Breeze upgrade & why?


Some of us really do not like the Bolt. (I also have a Roamio w/4TB.)


----------



## MikeMikeMikeMikeMikeMike (Aug 16, 2019)

bbent said:


> Hi, all.
> 
> I need a copy of the image for a TCD652160. If anyone could help me out, I would appreciate it.
> 
> ...


Me too. Did you ever get one? I even looked around for torrents but couldn't find any there either. I know where I can buy a hard drive from one of these machines if we can't find one. I can split the cost. It is $30


----------



## WillTisLCh (Sep 10, 2019)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Long time viewer, first time poster. I have a Series 3 HD. From viewing the board, I'm using kmttg to save each of my recordings off my TiVo. The unit is stuck in Guided Setup loop. I'm finally okay with that since it looks like I'll be able to save my programming. I'll just move on to a new drive.
I've got an TCD652160. Can I get an image file? Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

WillTisLCh said:


> I've got an TCD652160. Can I get an image file? Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## mrcable57 (Jan 28, 2020)

Hello, thank you for the add.
I need an image for TiVo Series 3 TCD648250B


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

mrcable57 said:


> Hello, thank you for the add.
> I need an image for TiVo Series 3 TCD648250B


Sent.


----------



## mrcable57 (Jan 28, 2020)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thank you very much


----------



## Mavericks (Jan 31, 2020)

May I please have the image for TiVo S3 TCD648250B?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Mavericks said:


> May I please have the image for TiVo S3 TCD648250B?


Sent.


----------



## jdooley (Oct 15, 2007)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


I am currently having issues with lockups and reboots on my Tivo 652160. I just changed from a WD Blue drive to a Purple drive and thought that would do it but I'm beginning to think it's some corruption in the OS and as such I to would appreciate an image file for use with WinMFS. TIA.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You would need to check out the power supply first, the capacitors need to be replaced. Just putting another image may not solve the problems, neither will the new hard drive. Until these capacitors get replaced... Just looking to see if its bulged at the top, leaking may not fix it entirely. Even the good looking ones may need to be replaced. After that, you can try with the new drive and your old image. The last resort is the new image.

Find an electronics repair shop, in your area. Try google electronics repair and your location. If you cannot check and replace them. 
Getting another power supply from another Tivo may get you the same results because its just as old as yours.

I heard they may be somebody that will do the replacement, you would need to go to ebay.com and search for, perhaps, Tivo power supply repair.


----------



## jdooley (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for that valuable info but, alas, that was the first thing I tried after researching this forum heavily. I noticed at one point that a thread mentioned the five volt supply line which, although I haven't checked it deliberately, is not the model that can be adjusted anyway. I have an ongoing theory that perhaps it is caused by heat somewhere at the motherboard level and pointing a small fan into the open case does manage to keep the temp down around 30C whereas it normally sits around 42-45C. The drive runs cool enough certainly. I was able to reinstall Tivo Desktop so I will at least be able to offload this much smaller batch of shows that I have been able to record. It seems to behave itself when kept in standby.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Its working in standby because its using the fewer power supply amps compared to when its 'awake'.


----------



## jdooley (Oct 15, 2007)

Based on what you said I went through the work of actually checking the voltages coming out of the power supply. Found the 5V supply was actually 4.93V which I wouldn't normally consider bad but based on reading other posts in this forum, others have reported that these units are very sensitive to the 5V supply. So anyway I retrofitted an ATX computer supply and, so far at least (1.5hrs), it is holding up with the 5V supply at 5.08V. I am going to look into what component on the original supply is keeping me from getting to the proper voltage.


----------



## marcao (Jan 18, 2011)

Can anyone help me pointing out to an image for a TCD652160? I just want to restore an original 160GB drive. It came from a non-lifetime, identical TIVO. I have added it to the Lifetime TCD652160 and it gets stuck on the “Preparing the service update: This may take up to an hour, possibly longer”.

Last, what is the easiest way to update it to a 2TB (318 HD hours instead of 21). Can I use the same image? Are there new tools to use? Is there a cookbook I could follow? I want to take advantage of the time I now have at home to fix my hoard of lifetime TiVos.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

marcao said:


> Can anyone help me pointing out to an image for a TCD652160?


Sent. 


marcao said:


> I just want to restore an original 160GB drive. It came from a non-lifetime, identical TIVO.


You do not need to use this one. Tivo will no longer activate Series 3 and older units not on lifetime. That drive is old and not recommend to use as it can die later on.


marcao said:


> what is the easiest way to update it to a 2TB (318 HD hours instead of 21).


Recommended is the WD20EFRX. It is the best possible drive to use and not have to fiddle with drive settings. Images can be expanded.


----------



## dreamland95 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi, I have a Tivo HD model TCD652160 with lifetime and the hard drive died. I'm going to use a WD10EFRX as a replacement for the drive, as the one I just removed is 1TB. Could I please get the image and the instructions or link to use winmfs. Thank you for your time. I appreciate the help.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

dreamland95 said:


> Hi, I have a Tivo HD model TCD652160 with lifetime and the hard drive died. I'm going to use a WD10EFRX as a replacement for the drive, as the one I just removed is 1TB. Could I please get the image and the instructions or link to use winmfs. Thank you for your time. I appreciate the help.


Sent.


----------



## dreamland95 (Nov 22, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## davissc83 (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a series 3 with lifetime i am trying to get running again. can I get an image of a 652 and the software? Thanks


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

davissc83 said:


> I have a series 3 with lifetime i am trying to get running again. can I get an image of a 652 and the software? Thanks


Sent.


----------



## davissc83 (Feb 26, 2008)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thanks so much


----------



## plocatelli (Nov 18, 2009)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Would you mind PMing me as well. Same issue.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

plocatelli said:


> Would you mind PMing me as well. Same issue.


You need to specify the model.


----------



## plocatelli (Nov 18, 2009)

ThAbtO said:


> You need to specify the model.


Yes, my mistake. It's for the 658. And I am a total noob at this, so any instructions would be most appreciated. Thanks a bunch for the prompt response.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

plocatelli said:


> Yes, my mistake. It's for the 658. And I am a total noob at this, so any instructions would be most appreciated. Thanks a bunch for the prompt response.


Sent.


----------



## thekid5 (Nov 10, 2009)

Could I also get an image for TCD652160.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

thekid5 said:


> Could I also get an image for TCD652160.


Sent.


----------



## Bernie_Herbst (May 21, 2020)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Do you have an image of TCD648250B? Thank you in advance.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Bernie_Herbst said:


> Do you have an image of TCD648250B? Thank you in advance.


Sent.


----------



## Bernie_Herbst (May 21, 2020)

Thank you very much, it worked perfectly. Instructions were good. Just a comment about steps five and six. It appears that step six Tool/Super size is an off/on switch that should be turned on before MSFadd. When I went to turn it on I got an error message. In conclusion, when the MFSadd was completed, I did have the full 2TB accessible when installed in the Series 3. Maybe it is an unnecessary step? I have another drive coming from EBay, just in case this one had failed. When I get it I'll try the step swap and report back my results. Thanks again ThAbt0.


----------



## FDNY (Feb 6, 2020)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


I also need an image for Tivo series 3. Do you know how I can get a copy?
Thx


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

FDNY said:


> I also need an image for Tivo series 3. Do you know how I can get a copy?
> Thx


You didn't specify the exact model.


----------



## FDNY (Feb 6, 2020)

ThAbtO said:


> You didn't specify the exact model.


TCD648250B


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

FDNY said:


> TCD648250B


Sent.


----------



## VelvetB (Dec 25, 2015)

Hi,
May I please have an image for my TCD652160. Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

VelvetB said:


> Hi,
> May I please have an image for my TCD652160. Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## TiV0_user (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi ThAbtO,
May I please have an image for my TCD652160? My PS went out and I just finished replacing the all the caps. The voltages all look good, but I am stuck on the Welcome! Powering up..... screen. Looks like the PS took out the 2TB Hitachi installed in 2011. Don’t hear any clicking noises but also silent, no normal HDD accessing sounds. I hope you can help me resurrect this trusty HD lifetime unit from 2009 with an image.

Many thanks,
Jim B


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

TiV0_user said:


> Hi ThAbtO,
> May I please have an image for my TCD652160? My PS went out and I just finished replacing the all the caps. The voltages all look good, but I am stuck on the Welcome! Powering up..... screen. Looks like the PS took out the 2TB Hitachi installed in 2011. Don't hear any clicking noises but also silent, no normal HDD accessing sounds. I hope you can help me resurrect this trusty HD lifetime unit from 2009 with an image.
> 
> Many thanks,
> Jim B


Sent.


----------



## TiV0_user (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks ThAbtO. Will try the restore tomorrow on a new 2 TB WD Red. Will let you know how it turns out. Hope it works and it’s not my system board the failing PS also took out. I have put several hours into the capacitors upgrade and the voltages all look good under load: 4.95V, 12.10V, and 3.30V. I had several caps that were bulging bad. I used the digi-key low esr types from the capacitors thread.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

TiV0_user said:


> Will try the restore tomorrow on a new 2 TB WD Red.


Make sure its a WD20EFRX not WD20EFAX


----------



## TiV0_user (Dec 31, 2015)

Will do, thanks for that tip!


----------



## TiV0_user (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks ThAbtO! The image file restored my 2009 HD flawlessly. I had to use the original WD 160GB while I am waiting for a new WD20EFRX to arrive. I am relieved that my PS capacitors replacement was successful and my system board is still good. This 11 year old HD should be good for another 10 years at least. 
Donation gladly sent! 
Jim B


----------



## mjr802 (Jul 8, 2020)

Hi ThAbtO, would I please be able to get the image file for the TCD652160 as well? Any instructions you could provide too would be greatly appreciated, this is my first shot at a TiVo reimage. I inherited an old Series 3 from a family member and am trying to get it up and running again. Thank you in advance!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

mjr802 said:


> Hi ThAbtO, would I please be able to get the image file for the TCD652160 as well? Any instructions you could provide too would be greatly appreciated, this is my first shot at a TiVo reimage. I inherited an old Series 3 from a family member and am trying to get it up and running again. Thank you in advance!


Sent.


----------



## TostitoBandito (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello, is anyone able to please send me an image file for a TCD648250B? Looks like I'll need to try to reimage my series 3.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

TostitoBandito said:


> Hello, is anyone able to please send me an image file for a TCD648250B? Looks like I'll need to try to reimage my series 3.


Sent.


----------



## TostitoBandito (Sep 18, 2006)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thanks. I just tried to restore this image to the stock WD 250GB drive from my Tivo and received an error saying there weren't enough sectors. Does this image require a drive capacity greater than 250GB? If so, do you happen to have an image for the stock 250GB drive?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The image is for a stock OEM drive. 

This happens when you try to restore any image to the original size drive. Unlike computer drives, Tivo drive images occupy the full capacity of a drive and each drive would have a different amount of sectors. Suggest you use a larger drive, such as WD10EFRX or WD20EFRX (max).


----------



## TostitoBandito (Sep 18, 2006)

ThAbtO said:


> The image is for a stock OEM drive.
> 
> This happens when you try to restore any image to the original size drive. Unlike computer drives, Tivo drive images occupy the full capacity of a drive and each drive would have a different amount of sectors. Suggest you use a larger drive, such as WD10EFRX or WD20EFRX (max).


Thanks for clarifying. I found a 1 TB WD green drive I had lying around from an old DVR extender and was able to image that no problem. The Tivo booted up with no issues, was able to connect and update, and seems to be running fine. Thanks again.


----------



## JohnnyA (Jul 19, 2020)

Need image TDC652160, Original drive too old ZIP code loop on guided setup


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

JohnnyA said:


> Need image TDC652160, Original drive too old ZIP code loop on guided setup


Sent. You may run into an issue where the image will not fit, if you use the original size drive (160GB). Then you need to use a larger drive. Such as WD10EFRX, WD20EFRX, drive model ending in PURX, PURZ. Other drives may not work depending on how much power it needs. (The power supply is just too small to power others, it would get stuck on the Powering up screen.)


----------



## JohnnyA (Jul 19, 2020)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent. You may run into an issue where the image will not fit, if you use the original size drive (160GB). Then you need to use a larger drive. Such as WD10EFRX, WD20EFRX, drive model ending in PURX, PURZ. Other drives may not work depending on how much power it needs. (The power supply is just too small to power others, it would get stuck on the Powering up screen.)


 Thanks


----------



## svmonkey (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm in need of an image for a TCD652160


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

svmonkey said:


> I'm in need of an image for a TCD652160


Sent.


----------



## Maureen Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2017)

I am also in need of the TCD652160 image. My series 3 died. First by only coming on sporadicly and now nothing. Gonna try the hd first. The capacitors on power card look ok. Hopefully is just the hd. Thx


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Maureen Rodriguez said:


> I am also in need of the TCD652160 image. My series 3 died. First by only coming on sporadicly and now nothing. Gonna try the hd first. The capacitors on power card look ok. Hopefully is just the hd. Thx


You cannot always tell if the capacitors in the power supply are going bad just by looking at it, needed to test. It is rather old to begin with.

Image sent.


----------



## Mich21 (Feb 27, 2021)

My TCD652160 hard drive just died. Is image still available for this series (and software to load on to new hard drive)?
Thank you.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Mich21 said:


> My TCD652160 hard drive just died. Is image still available for this series (and software to load on to new hard drive)?
> Thank you.


Sent.


----------



## nigebj (Sep 8, 2004)

Looks like I need an image for a TCD652160, if one exists which will complete current guided setup.
The drive is actually a 1TB or 2TB - will have to refresh my memory on how to reimage. Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

nigebj said:


> Looks like I need an image for a TCD652160, if one exists which will complete current guided setup.
> The drive is actually a 1TB or 2TB - will have to refresh my memory on how to reimage. Thanks!


On the way.


----------



## nigebj (Sep 8, 2004)

Thank you sir, donation via PP.


----------



## petermauro (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi, I have TCD648250B that I'd like to replace the hard drive with a 2TB drive.
I see that THABto seems to send anyone who asks , an " image file "
I'm guessing I need that.
Could you please send me one also.
Then , how do I use it?

Peter


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

petermauro said:


> Hi, I have TCD648250B that I'd like to replace the hard drive with a 2TB drive.
> I see that THABto seems to send anyone who asks , an " image file "
> I'm guessing I need that.
> Could you please send me one also.
> ...


Sent.


----------



## sanjonny (Nov 2, 2008)

i have a larger drive that crapped out and i have a working backup, but it seems like winmfs will not be able to copy the truncated backup to a smaller file, even though it is just the truncated backup. Would I need an image from someone with a 500 gb drive? Or i guess smaller and I could expand. I thought in the past that we could just take the old backup and copy it, but it looks like i cant downgrade size. Does anyone have a truncated backup for a HDXL for a 500GB drive? I have an old expansion drive that was formatted so should work but all my backups are for 1.5 or 2 tb drives unless there is a procedure to do a smaller drive. I have spent hours looking and couldnt find it using winmfs so if anyone has one for the smaller drive it would be greatly appreciated.

thanks in advance. I have many copies for bigger drives if anyone needs them. I think the latest on these was k firmware? i will post back later with info those that need the bigger drive backups


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The Minimum for the HD XL is 1TB. Max is 2TB.


----------



## sanjonny (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, I am back. A few interesting things. I pulled an older 1tb blue drive from 2019 that was stuck. I then did delete program guide and todo list etc and eventually it rebooted. It is doing its daily netconnect, but the guide info still says to be announced and the guide index says dec 31 
So problem 1 with details...version updated to 11n.k.01.2 and rebooted and all that. Guide view cache is status 10/14 and GC 10/13 and index 10/13, but no guide data in list. Never had that happen before. I think in the past you would schedule a program and change it and then the data would download, but I cant schedule a pass since all the data is to be announced. Any suggestions?

Now problem 2 is even more interesting. Have a WD red drive...I think thats okay. I am using a truncated backup I made frim 11.n about a year ago. When I restore it to the drive, I know the media portions are going to be gone, but I cant get it to boot completely. I have searched the threads and here is what I am doing.
Connect to windows, run winmfs as admin. Select drive and restore backup. Select cache, I have tried several sized but in the past with this image i think it was 2000. restore the truncated image and exit program. Restart program and load the disk back into winmfs and do the mfsadd procedure and exit. 
Put it in tivo and the tivo boots to powering up, boots to please wait additional info and then reboots. Goes to powering up, then please wait and then the green screen (which i think is right because the media partitions don't exist properly) and in the past i think I had to do a kickstart 57 to wipe out the old media to get it to reboot, and then do a clear and repeat everything. But I cant get to that stage. I have tried a manual reboot and kickstart 57, but that doesnt really do anything. The lights go on, but it repeats the same boot cycle. I have read hours and hours but think I am missing something. I also tried several images but it seems that none of them will boot because they are truncated and i am not getting it to repair that part. So maybe I need an image for a 2tb or 1 Tb drive from someone else? I know in the past I could restore my own truncated images, but maybe that is not possible now? BTW kickstart 57 appears to register, but does not go into the scan. I was wondering if the red drives have the wdidle problem? Or do i need a new drive since WD changed something? I have not tried to disable wdidle on the red drive but I also seem to remember that it was not an issue on the red drives. Anyway, any help or an image would be great. Ideally, i am trying to get both solutions to work, so I have a good backup and a new drive. If you have an image for the HDXl, it would be greatly appreciated and I can provide any additional detail as possible also.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Truncated means the shows were not copied.


----------



## sanjonny (Nov 2, 2008)

ThAbtO said:


> Truncated means the shows were not copied.


I know that part, but it was/is basically preventing it from booting, via the loop that I mentioned. So i have some more info for both question one and question 2....

Since I am waiting for a wd red 2TB drive to show up, I looked and found I have an older WD 4TB drive. What can it hurt i thought? So I took my current 1tb drive and copied it to the 4TB WD drive and at least we know mscopy seems to work okay. So restoring from a truncated backup was not working for me after having tried several, but I seem to be able to copy my not updating drive and be able to get it to boot at least, even on a drive that I think is too big. If anyone is wondering, I limited it to 1TB in the menu after I copied it. Hey at least it got to boot. So continuing on question 1 above. Does anyone know a step I am missing to get my truncated backup to work....Since my backup is much newer (2019 instead of 2016) if would probably be preferable to use that. So I copied the drive that is not going and doing the guide data to the 4TB drive and it booted. But I still would rather use my truncated backup if anyone can figure out what is going on with the info above.

Along the lines of the 4tb drive, I did not expand the 4TB drive to 4tb, only to the 1. Will 4 tb work in the TivoHD. I seem to recall it would only do 2tb....I am probably getting away with it since I limited it to 1.2 or whatever winmfs wanted, but again, at least it booted.

On problem 2..upgrading the drive to working image...My tivo is TCD652160, which I am guessing means the original was 160gb...I think that drive is long gone. Does anyone have a working image I can use to make a new 2TB drive....or one TB? Or again, suggestions as to why they think my truncated backups are failing. I am probably going to trying again when the proper drive gets here but I am sure somebody knows something simple I might be missing....Thanks in advance for anyones help. Also, I checked the current drive, its 11.0n.K-01-2-652. I am guessing that's the latest and not the cause of my guide info still saying to be announced. Any and all thoughts are welcome as to what to do next.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

When you expanded, its not limited to 1.2 and will get as much of it to the full size.


----------



## Wondercheck (Oct 22, 2021)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Would you please send me a copy as well?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Wondercheck said:


> Would you please send me a copy as well?


I can't do that without knowing the model.


----------



## Wondercheck (Oct 22, 2021)

ThAbtO said:


> I can't do that without knowing the model.


TiVo TCD658000 HD XL


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2020)

Wondercheck said:


> TiVo TCD658000 HD XL


Sent.


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2020)

@ThAbtO One day I'm going to beat you to sending images every time.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Wondercheck said:


> TiVo TCD658000 HD XL


Check the Power supply capacitors, most likely need replacing. It also needs already activated Tivo service (lifetime). No new service activations.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Larsenv said:


> @ThAbtO One day I'm going to beat you to sending images every time.


yaha, I changed to using links from yours.


----------



## PureMetal_SDCA (Nov 2, 2021)

HI everyone! I know this is 15years in the future for most of these threads but can someone please direct me to where I can download a Tivo Premiere XL TCD748 restore image? I am having issues and would like to use my Tivo again. THANK YOU!!


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2020)

PureMetal_SDCA said:


> HI everyone! I know this is 15years in the future for most of these threads but can someone please direct me to where I can download a Tivo Premiere XL TCD748 restore image? I am having issues and would like to use my Tivo again. THANK YOU!!


Sent.


----------



## OviTeduD (Nov 20, 2021)

Hello. Can you please send me an image for TCD658000? Thanks


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

OviTeduD said:


> Hello. Can you please send me an image for TCD658000? Thanks


Sent.


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2020)

OviTeduD said:


> Hello. Can you please send me an image for TCD658000? Thanks


Thanks.


----------



## Lexx (Nov 29, 2021)

I need a current image for *TCD648250B. *


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2020)

Lexx said:


> I need a current image for *TCD648250B. *


Sent.


----------



## graveyardrepairs (Dec 11, 2021)

long time lurker first time commenter needing an image for TCD652160 please and thank you


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2020)

graveyardrepairs said:


> long time lurker first time commenter needing an image for TCD652160 please and thank you


Sent.


----------

